# Handbücher zur Planung von Schaltschränken



## Andi_W (4 April 2008)

Hallo,

bin noch Neuling im Planen von Schaltschränken und deren E- Planung.
Bin in dem Bereich Heizung, Lüftung Klima Technik tätig und wollte mich in Richtung Planen von Automation der Gebäudetechnik, Lüftungen usw. weiterbilden.

Wisst Ihr da ein gutes Buch oder gute Unterlagen über:
- Die richtige E-Projektierung mit Erklärung der verschiedenenen einsetzbaren Elementen (schützen, einspeisung... usw.), Vorschriften usw.

- vielleicht mit ein paar beschreibnene Praxisbeispielen aus der Branche

grüsse
andi


----------



## Kai (4 April 2008)

Ich finde das Möller Schaltungsbuch ganz gut:

Möller Schaltungsbuch

Gruß Kai


----------



## Andi_W (4 April 2008)

Hi Kai,

das ist ja immer anhand von Moeller Produkten erklärt.

Das Prinzip finde ich sehr gut! Es ist jetzt aus Sicht von Moeller - Produkten beschrieben

gibt es sowas auch von Siemens? Ist es vielleicht das?

http://books.publicis-erlangen.de/en/produkte/techinhan/antrieb/index.cfm


----------



## Andi_W (4 April 2008)

Oder besser gesagt: ein neutrales Buch?


----------



## maxider1 (16 April 2008)

*Neutral*

Hallo Andi



*Recknagel, Sprenger, Schramek*. Taschenbuch für Heizung + Klimatechnik 


ist zu empfehlen. Es steht leider wenig über die E-Plannung darin.


gruß
max


----------

